# [October 18, 2014] #22 Indiana State (4-2) vs #1 North Dakota State (6-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**

#22 Indiana State Sycamores (4-2) vs. #1 North Dakota State Bison (6-0)

Fargo Dome - Fargo, ND
Saturday, October 18, 2014 
Kickoff: 3:30pm EST*​


----------



## mohoops247

Man I wish I was able to go up to Fargo again. I have a feeling we're going to make it 2-0 in our last 2 trips up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This is going to be a great game.  I don't think NDSU will roll quite like their fans think they will...


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

mohoops247 said:


> Man I wish I was able to go up to Fargo again. I have a feeling we're going to make it 2-0 in our last 2 trips up there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kudos to your enthusiasm and I second your "emotion".  It will be a tough one but I can see the Sycamores pulling it off again. Most of those who don't share our view probably live in and around Fargo.  "The only thing to fear is fear itself."


----------



## tjbison

Boys are going for 31 straight, last time they lost was to you know who, offense played a lot better Saturday and the D we just exceptional.  Trust me nobody in the Football offices or locker room is overlooking you guys.

looking forward to the game, if anyone is coming up and wants some local info let me know


----------



## niklz62

tjbison said:


> Boys are going for 31 straight, last time they lost was to you know who, offense played a lot better Saturday and the D we just exceptional.  Trust me nobody in the Football offices or locker room is overlooking you guys.
> 
> looking forward to the game, if anyone is coming up and wants some local info let me know



I have to agree with your last sentence. Although the media overlooks us based on last year's results and our history, there is no way a coaching staff doesn't know who was missing when we played them.


----------



## lakesbison

We "OWE" the  Tree's.   QB Brock Jensen allowed you to win in the Fargodome 2 years ago.  We havent forgotten, time for REVENGE!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Counted Among Nation's Most Improved Teams And Remain Nationally-Ranked*






The Indiana State Sycamores remain ranked in both polls ahead of its trip to top-ranked North Dakota State this Saturday in Fargo.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## blueblazer

lakesbison said:


> We "OWE" the  Tree's.   QB Brock Jensen allowed you to win in the Fargodome 2 years ago.  We havent forgotten, time for REVENGE!!!


Bring it!! Good rivalry


----------



## bent20

lakesbison said:


> We "OWE" the  Tree's.   QB Brock Jensen allowed you to win in the Fargodome 2 years ago.  We havent forgotten, time for REVENGE!!!



Actually, you guys beat us in Terre Haute last year, so I think we're the ones due some revenge. Although now that I think that, the revenge factor seems like an extremely silly thing to argue about.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Actually, you guys beat us in Terre Haute last year, so I think we're the ones due some revenge. Although now that I think that, the revenge factor seems like an extremely silly thing to argue about.



Yep, we're actually 1-5 all time against North Dakota State so I say we've got several more before they deserve to get any.


----------



## tjbison

Best advise I can give you guys is to take lakes with a grain of salt.  His whole purpose is to get under people's skin.


----------



## bent20

I'm mostly focused on our guys competing well. A win would be awesome, obviously, but just want to see us keep this game close and have a chance at the end. We've had two thrilling games at home that both came down to last second FGs. One we won, one we lost, that can take a lot out of a team. Now we go on the road to face no. 1 NDSU and they haven't lost since we beat them two years ago. That's a tall order.


----------



## lakesbison

yea OK TJ...lol

Im expecting a lot more out of ISU than last years game, NDSU just over matched you guys last year (it was our best team in school history)  but this year you've really turned some heads and got a couple big wins.

how many FBS transfers do you have?


----------



## new sycamore fan

One that plays on special teams, 3 others that didn't work out and are no longer on the roster.  We haven't been a hot bed for FBS transfers.  The best one we've had in the past many years is Ronnie Fouch, a transfer QB from Washington that was our starter during the previous turnaround years (2010-2011).


----------



## TreeTop

new sycamore fan said:


> One that plays on special teams, 3 others that didn't work out and are no longer on the roster.  We haven't been a hot bed for FBS transfers.  The best one we've had in the past many years is Ronnie Fouch, a transfer QB from Washington that was our starter during the previous turnaround years (2010-2011).



Second best is our current QB


----------



## IndyTreeFan

lakesbison said:


> yea OK TJ...lol
> 
> Im expecting a lot more out of ISU than last years game, NDSU just over matched you guys last year (it was our best team in school history)  but this year you've really turned some heads and got a couple big wins.
> 
> how many FBS transfers do you have?





new sycamore fan said:


> One that plays on special teams, 3 others that didn't work out and are no longer on the roster.  We haven't been a hot bed for FBS transfers.  The best one we've had in the past many years is Ronnie Fouch, a transfer QB from Washington that was our starter during the previous turnaround years (2010-2011).



I hate to show my idiocy, but I really think a foundation is being laid for long term success.  We've got some really talented underclassmen with some JUCO's and transfers sprinkled in at the "skill" positions.  It seems as though, if things keep going in the direction they're going, we're going to be good for years to come.  How good?  I have no idea.  But good enough to win games in the MVFC.


----------



## mohoops247

Quabachi said:


> Second best is our current QB



If you base it on this year our current QB is the better of the two IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

mohoops247 said:


> If you base it on this year our current QB is the better of the two IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Perish has better receivers to work with than Fouch did.  These guys this year catch darn near anything that's thrown at them!  Fouch dealt with many receivers who seemed to have blocks of wood for hands!!!

*Both QB's were a blessing to our football program*.  I'm glad I got to watch Fouch, and I'm glad I'm getting to watch Perish.  And I can't wait to watch Matt Adam!!!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Sorry, I wasn't really considering the MAC a FBS conference--my mistake. Perish is having a great season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> Sorry, I wasn't really considering the MAC a FBS conference--my mistake. Perish is having a great season.



Zing!


----------



## niklz62

when "skill" players are referred to, I assume people are talking about Offensive Linemen since they seem to have skills that are hard to find.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> when "skill" players are referred to, I assume people are talking about Offensive Linemen since they seem to have skills that are hard to find.



Skills, or size?  :razz:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Skills, or size?  :razz:



I think the word you're looking for is GIRTH.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think the word you're looking for is GIRTH.



Didn't nicklz post something about that earlier this year?  Something about adult films...:freaked:


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Didn't nicklz post something about that earlier this year?  Something about adult films...:freaked:



Yes!  my life dream was to go pro.

both industries told me NO!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Yes!  my life dream was to go pro.
> 
> both industries told me NO!!



I feel your pain...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Football Gameday Central: Sycamores Travel To Top-Ranked North Dakota State Saturday*






The No. 22/23 Indiana State Sycamores continue the 2014 season when they begin a two-game road swing against No. 1 North Dakota State on Saturday, October 18. Kick-off is set for 3:30 p.m. (ET) and will be televised on ESPN3. This is the 110th season of intercollegiate football at Indiana State University.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## new sycamore fan

Our weekly release has both last weeks' game against Illinois State and last years' game against Illinois State.  I like the first game review better!


----------



## bluebill

Is it not great to have a ISU team that is good enough to have a real shot at the No 1 team in most poles, on their turf !!!!  Sure  sounds good to me.
The Bison are proven tough and we are coming on strong !!  Should be a great game.


----------



## GuardShock

IndyTreeFan said:


> And I can't wait to watch Matt Adam!!!



I felt like he played too conservative, but then again my thoughts were impaired at the game on saturday. I think it was good to get him in a game this year because it sounds like next year he will be our starting QB. There will be growing pains but hopefully Perish guides this kid and teaches him everything he can.

Also, I just pasted the roster into excel and filtered by year. We only have 9 SENIORS!! What does that mean? As long as our offense can roll with Matt Adams... We are gonna ROCK.


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> I felt like he played too conservative, but then again my thoughts were impaired at the game on saturday. I think it was good to get him in a game this year because it sounds like next year he will be our starting QB. There will be growing pains but hopefully Perish guides this kid and teaches him everything he can.
> 
> Also, I just pasted the roster into excel and filtered by year. We only have 9 SENIORS!! What does that mean? As long as our offense can roll with Matt Adams... We are gonna ROCK.



A game where he had some success against a tough opponent with no Ints has to help this kid.  it looked like he threw away some sideline passes that could have been receptions which sometimes also turn into pick 6s.  I cant complain about that though


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Story on the Sycamores from the NDSU paper.

http://www.inforum.com/content/indiana-states-football-team-midst-rebound-season


----------



## GuardShock

niklz62 said:


> A game where he had some success against a tough opponent with no Ints has to help this kid.  it looked like he threw away some sideline passes that could have been receptions which sometimes also turn into pick 6s.  I cant complain about that though



I'm proud of him none the less. I look forward to next year with him under center if he just keeps improving. We could have a solid 3 year starter as long as he keeps improving.


----------



## ISUCC

Perish ok to play, I honestly think we're going to win this game Saturday

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_28c60c22-1a02-5a14-b126-2edcf68fb07f.html


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> Perish ok to play, I honestly think we're going to win this game Saturday
> 
> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_28c60c22-1a02-5a14-b126-2edcf68fb07f.html



Great news (obviously), but still Great.


----------



## TreeTop

Seeing as how both teams are ranked (one being #1) and we're the last team to defeat that #1 team...this is absolutely *THE* FCS game of the week.  Bar none.

GO ISU!


----------



## bent20

Suddenly people think Perish is the difference between winning and losing. How far he has come since his sophomore year here.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> Suddenly people think Perish is the difference between winning and losing. How far he has come since his sophomore year here.



Player development.  The intersection of a committed player and a good coaching staff!


----------



## ISUCC

a video preview of the game from the Fargo newspaper

http://www.inforum.com/video/3844002240001


----------



## niklz62

23.5 dogs and 40.5 o/u at 5dimes


----------



## GuardShock

They just don't think we can compete. Our offense has showed we can score. I know we can score against their defense. Will our defense step up to the challenge. Can we use Peyton Manning's philosophy and just score more points than they do. Guess we'll find out TOMORROW!!! I'm pumped!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We keep saying this, but tomorrow, we'll find out A LOT about this team.  I don't think it's out of the question that we can win this game.  Matter of fact, it wouldn't surprise me at all.  But I can also see us getting kicked pretty good.  It's just hard to figure.  NDSU is, without a doubt, the best team we'll see all year.  If we play 'em ten times, they might win nine.  But maybe not tomorrow.  We just have to play _one _outstanding game this week.  If we do that, we'll be in a position to book end their winning streak.

It can be done.


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> They just don't think we can compete. Our offense has showed we can score. I know we can score against their defense. Will our defense step up to the challenge. Can we use Peyton Manning's philosophy and just score more points than they do. Guess we'll find out TOMORROW!!! I'm pumped!



I think it will be the opposite. I think our defense has shown it is solid. I hope our DBs can continue to keep from getting beat deep for the most part and hold them to a low score and our offense needs to show they can score and sustain drives to keep the D off the field


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> I think it will be the opposite. I think our defense has shown it is solid. I hope our DBs can continue to keep from getting beat deep for the most part and hold them to a low score and our offense needs to show they can score and *sustain drives to keep the D off the field*



I gotta think that a lower scoring game favors us, and the bolded statement from niklz62's quote is key.  The offense has to sustain drives to keep the defense fresh.  If we spend the whole third quarter going three-and-out again, it's gonna get ugly...

Edit:  I also see where some are figuring the Bison to put up close to 300 rushing yards on us.  I guess it _could _happen, but I don't see it.  I think (kiss of death) the Bison will struggle to score on our defense.  At least in the first half and if the offense keeps 'em fresh in the second...

This should be a really good game.  I believe that there are going to be *TWO *outstanding teams on that field.  We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/

Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/
> 
> Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........



Yep.  Piss on the fire and call in the dogs, this hunt is over...:whiteflag:


----------



## ISUCC

it'll be all that much more fun to read everything when we come out of there with another win.


----------



## niklz62

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/
> 
> Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........



I'm sure glad you posted that piece of shit.  I'm having to edit this because all you would have to read would be *****************************!******!!***!

Here's a good indicator of a poster, reporter, announcer or person who is just talking chalk and hasn't looked at one factor to how things have come to this point:  using 1-11 last year as a factor for how they will do this season. 

The JR High kid blew off the 2012 game saying its superstition and that there were all new players.  Well except for the most important position on any team for us. If I'm not mistaken, Perish was our QB that day.  All of their reasoning is based on fandom and much of it contradicts itself which is impressive with only having 7min to do.   By the way dipshits, what's our record vs the spread?  Vs IU I have no idea, then cover, won as dogs, won as dogs, won as dogs, cover.  

I'm not saying we could walk in there and kick the shit out of them or we might not get our asses kicked but Coach Raetz had a saying that I still use in everyday life.  "It's never as good as you think and it's never as bad as you think".  That holds true with us over the last few weeks both directions and I'd say if we looked real close at scraping by WIU and dominating SIU we could say it about them.  That's all I have about that.  Next time I was to get a good look at a pile of shit, I'm gonna go out to the in-laws' horse farm and walk around barefoot. 

GO SYCAMORES!!!


----------



## niklz62

You know what, I'm not done.  Do these morons not know how a concussion works?  It's not like a twisted brain.  Don't use shoddy announcing by someone(ISU announcers) as part of your story. Plan on that being the pinnacle of your broadcast career


----------



## Bluethunder

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/
> 
> Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........



Yea, how did that work out for Ball State on their predictions?  

Not saying we will win (I am not in the predicting business) but am saying that people who make these statements (Over the Pylon?) usually don't know half as much about the games and teams involved as they would like people to believe.


----------



## GuardShock

niklz62 said:


> I'm sure glad you posted that piece of shit.  I'm having to edit this because all you would have to read would be *****************************!******!!***!
> 
> Here's a good indicator of a poster, reporter, announcer or person who is just talking chalk and hasn't looked at one factor to how things have come to this point:  using 1-11 last year as a factor for how they will do this season.
> 
> The JR High kid blew off the 2012 game saying its superstition and that there were all new players.  Well except for the most important position on any team for us. If I'm not mistaken, Perish was our QB that day.  All of their reasoning is based on fandom and much of it contradicts itself which is impressive with only having 7min to do.   By the way dipshits, what's our record vs the spread?  Vs IU I have no idea, then cover, won as dogs, won as dogs, won as dogs, cover.
> 
> I'm not saying we could walk in there and kick the shit out of them or we might not get our asses kicked but Coach Raetz had a saying that I still use in everyday life.  "It's never as good as you think and it's never as bad as you think".  That holds true with us over the last few weeks both directions and I'd say if we looked real close at scraping by WIU and dominating SIU we could say it about them.  That's all I have about that.  Next time I was to get a good look at a pile of shit, I'm gonna go out to the in-laws' horse farm and walk around barefoot.
> 
> GO SYCAMORES!!!



We need to convince the Coaching staff to hire you as the official, "Get them kids fired up" guy. You're like the SSOM of the football team. (Which should be taken as a compliment)


----------



## ISUCC

I sense an ISU win today

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_1ed2eb89-ba33-5233-9788-1a853dfe33e1.html


----------



## tjbison

Good luck today, but not too much luck.......here's to a good injury free and hopefully no classless fight filled game.  Thats one thing I'm damn proud of our guys for not throwing cheap shots or getting fights.


----------



## GuardShock

tjbison said:


> Good luck today, but not too much luck.......here's to a good injury free and hopefully no classless fight filled game.  Thats one thing I'm damn proud of our guys for not throwing cheap shots or getting fights.



I've always enjoyed your posts here. Thanks and good luck to you guys too. Although you don't really need it. Haha. Can not wait for this game today. I honestly think ISU has a chance and I will not be mad if we lose. ALTHOUGH, everyone says we can't, let "prove it" that we can! Plus Perish should be feeling well after a week off. That might have been good for him to focus on practice more and feeling healthy.


----------



## tjbison

GuardShock said:


> I've always enjoyed your posts here. Thanks and good luck to you guys too. Although you don't really need it. Haha. Can not wait for this game today. I honestly think ISU has a chance and I will not be mad if we lose. ALTHOUGH, everyone says we can't, let "prove it" that we can! Plus Perish should be feeling well after a week off. That might have been good for him to focus on practice more and feeling healthy.



btw, you guys got a shout out on gameday for last team to beat us 735 days ago!  bet it will be a final pick game also


----------



## tjbison

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/
> 
> Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........



don't get too hard on these guys, guy on the left is a local stir the pot radio talk show host, (notice the colors he is wearing), guy on the right is his producer for said talk show

their jobs are to say things to get reactions like you guys have shown, at least they didn't tear down your program like most the FBS talk show hosts do to us every year.....well until after the games when we have beat them down!


----------



## lakesbison

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> We don't have a chance...................according to these guys  http://kfgo.com/blogs/the-pinto-and...-university-at-north-dakota-state-university/
> 
> Might as well just turn that plane around and come on back home.........



These 2 losers are the biggest douches in the world, even us NDSU fans don't listen to them, u shouldn't either.

Tailgate lot is filling up drinks are being poured and it's time for NDSU to whoop some ass. Good luck hit hard and see at the end


----------



## niklz62

tjbison said:


> don't get too hard on these guys, guy on the left is a local stir the pot radio talk show host, (notice the colors he is wearing), guy on the right is his producer for said talk show
> 
> their jobs are to say things to get reactions like you guys have shown, at least they didn't tear down your program like most the FBS talk show hosts do to us every year.....well until after the games when we have beat them down!



Caught me in a bad mood lol


----------



## niklz62

lakesbison said:


> These 2 losers are the biggest douches in the world, even us NDSU fans don't listen to them, u shouldn't either.
> 
> Tailgate lot is filling up drinks are being poured and it's time for NDSU to whoop some ass. Good luck hit hard and see at the end



So what got me the most about this clip was that they seem to be using the same drive-by rationale that the regular media use and also the people who vote in most of the polls.  I feel like most FCS fans like me and many of our posters do a little research when it comes to our predictions and posts. These guys seem like a bunch of high school kids who are just looking at their promo poster and what happened last year


----------



## GuardShock

niklz62 said:


> I think it will be the opposite. I think our defense has shown it is solid. I hope our DBs can continue to keep from getting beat deep for the most part and hold them to a low score and our offense needs to show they can score and sustain drives to keep the D off the field



Based on the first possession of them, I'm right, you're wrong. lol. Let's hope it changes. I WANT YOU TO BE RIGHT.


----------



## GuardShock

NDSU 3 - ISU 0. ISU first possession now.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow, that drive sucked for us until they get to the 10.  Then, it turned decent.  Need the o to do something here.


----------



## bent20

Good job to hold them to three.


----------



## niklz62

Our D doesn't always start strong


----------



## GuardShock

GuardShock said:


> Based on the first possession of them, I'm right, you're wrong. lol. Let's hope it changes. I WANT YOU TO BE RIGHT.



now we're both right..


----------



## bent20

Three and outs will get us killed today. Offense has to do better!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, that was disappointing.  We might be in for a loooooooooooooooong afternoon.


----------



## niklz62

Just need to get over the nerves. Time to settle in


----------



## GuardShock

we stop their run like 4 times for every 5, then they get 10 yards.


----------



## bent20

Two decent holds by our defense but the offense has to at least get some TOP.


----------



## mohoops247

Bend don't break. Need something from O now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Offense really needs a good drive here.  Otherwise the D is gonna get gassed badly and we're gonna get smoked.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

What an idiotic penalty


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, have a nice afternoon everyone...


----------



## niklz62

What was that shit.


----------



## bent20

An unsportsmanlike and now a sack. If I'm on our defense, I'm looking at the offense and wondering if they're going to do anything at all to help us today.


----------



## bent20

And now a delay of game. Awful to the point of being laughable. Clearly not at all prepared today.


----------



## mohoops247

Crap penalties that we can't afford and crap special teams again. Come on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

Time to step up here. A nice drive here would calm the nerves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

This is going to get ugly.


----------



## mohoops247

What don't we understand about a touchback giving us the ball at the 25?! Why do we always run out?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

they really need to settle down


----------



## bent20

Our offense is making their defense look even better than it actually is.


----------



## bent20

The blowout is on just one minute into the 2nd quarter. Too bad, our guys just haven't bothered to show up today.


----------



## mohoops247

O can't block, return team not getting yards, D gets to 3rd and long and then has given up first down every time. Getting outplayed in all facets. They're good. Very good.

Oh yea we have some dumb penalties too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

comical, we try to run it out again


----------



## bent20

That's twice Perish has been sacked for about a 10 yard loss. That should never happen. One, don't drop back that damn far, two, throw it away.


----------



## bent20

I don't blame our defense if they start giving up points now. Our offense is doing nothing to help them.


----------



## mohoops247

bent20 said:


> That's twice Perish has been sacked for about a 10 yard loss. That should never happen. One, don't drop back that damn far, two, throw it away.



He is getting absolutely no protection. No chance to do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuman

Put Adams in. He is the future.


----------



## bent20

mohoops247 said:


> He is getting absolutely no protection. No chance to do anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then go down and take a 2-3 yard loss.


----------



## treeman

Holy shit we would have better field position on the last 3 series if we would have kneed it in the end zone and never gained a yard after that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Last week was Homecoming Saturday.

This week is Reality Check Saturday.

NDSU is just at another level compared to us.  We have a solid team, and will win a few more games before the season is over, but we are just not at their level.


----------



## mohoops247

Bluethunder said:


> Last week was Homecoming Saturday.
> 
> This week is Reality Check Saturday.
> 
> NDSU is just at another level compared to us.  We have a solid team, and will win a few more games before the season is over, but we are just not at their level.



Exactly. We'll be fine and I think are still a playoff team. NDSU is just another level. There's a reason they have won 30 in a row. I thought we'd come to play today but haven't yet. This is not the end of the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

Might not be at their level, doesn't mean we should be getting embarrassed like this. At least be competitive. We've had worst teams that went up there and looked better than this.


----------



## mohoops247

At worst should be 3 score game at half. I'm not bailing yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluethunder

We have made solid, second half adjustments in all of our games.  I think the team will play better in the second half.  It might not end up being enough, but losing to NDSU in Fargo ain't exactly something to be ashamed of.


----------



## bent20

Perish now with -27 on three sacks.


----------



## bent20

We have one defensive players with 10 tackles and another with 9 in just the first half. Shows you they've been on the field WAY too much.


----------



## bent20

At least we're on the board. Some positives with that drive.


----------



## ISUCC

glad to get the FG, TD would have been nice, if we can score first thing 2nd half we'd be back in it, but that's asking a lot. Stats really show how lopsided this game has been, sheesh. 

I really thought we'd compete better than this, but man, this is difficult to watch


----------



## Bluethunder

To be honest, if you had told me before the game how many plays NDSU would run compared to us, how many sacks we would give up and how many penalties we would have, I would have expected it to be a lot worse than 20-3.


----------



## ISUCC

WIU is absolutely destroying Illinois State, man, I wish we had that last kickoff back!


----------



## mohoops247

Not bad position for as bad as it was. We get ball to start second. Td drive would change everything around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, no kidding, total yards 229 to 74, time of possession 21:42 to 8:18, rushing 77 to -3, passing 152 to 77, total plays 44 to 24, penalties, 1 for 5 vs. 4 for 28, ugh



Bluethunder said:


> To be honest, if you had told me before the game how many plays NDSU would run compared to us, how many sacks we would give up and how many penalties we would have, I would have expected it to be a lot worse than 20-3.


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> To be honest, if you had told me before the game how many plays NDSU would run compared to us, how many sacks we would give up and how many penalties we would have, I would have expected it to be a lot worse than 20-3.



The score does not reflect how lopsided this game has been, that's for sure.


----------



## niklz62

Late hit crap is unacceptable. Limiting our offense's options


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

O-line simply not getting it done resulting in the offense's poor stats. Remember, it was the off. line that couldn't get it done last week for the offense at the 4 yd. line, 1st and goal.......totally unacceptable.


----------



## bent20

Could be worse, we could be on national TV like Texas A&M losing 45-0 to Alabama at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

other games,

MSU is killing USD
YSU is destroying SIU
WIU is destroying Illinois State
UNI game just started


----------



## Bluethunder

One bright side, Umeh has absolutely crushed the ball.  Punting without the elements certainly helps.


----------



## ISUCC

will we try to run the kickoff out or take the better yardage and just not run it out?

nice return!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

It could be worse...............Alabama over Texas A&M 45-0.......AT THE HALF !   Both teams ranked ??????????????


----------



## Bluethunder

Four man rush and they get a sack three seconds after snapping the ball.  Not sure what Perish can do with that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Just cannot get off the field on 3rd down today. NDSU is 11-14 on 3rd down conversions.  Of all the bad stats today, this one is hurting us the most.


----------



## bent20

And now we're starting this drive at our one. Great.


----------



## bent20

Owens with 0 receptions through three and a half quarters today.


----------



## bent20

Johnson, meanwhile, has 7 receptions for 120 yards and now a TD.


----------



## mohoops247

Can anyone explain why we don't go for 2 there? Chance to make it 2 score game? Long shot but it's a shot. But we don't even try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

Looks like assistant was telling that to Sanford after kick and he didn't realize it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

if nothing else we fared better than SIU did up there, and we play them next week. 

SIU is still losing at YSU 20-14 in the 4th

ILS meanwhile, has battled back to tie WIU at 34


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, they covered the spread...

Burn this tape and move on to next week.  We'll bounce back at SIU.


----------



## bent20

34-17 NDSU is the final. At least we managed to make the final score look respectable. NDSU dominated though.


----------



## bluestreak

Best team we have played this year. They would beat the Loosiers by 3 TDs in Fargo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeTop

I just watched the game on ESPN3, delay.  Wow.  So the Bison are awesome.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Todd Golden just retweeted a NDSU player saying ISU played dirty. Thoughts?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

bluestreak said:


> Best team we have played this year. They would beat the Loosiers by 3 TDs in Fargo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Only by three TD's ?  Surely you jest?


----------



## tjbison

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Todd Golden just retweeted a NDSU player saying ISU played dirty. Thoughts?




wasn't implying anything, just showing those they may not have twitter the tweet


----------



## Bluethunder

tjbison said:


> Christian L. Dudzik (@CeeDud) tweeted at 7:12 PM on Sat, Oct 18, 2014:
> Great Bison win. Dirtiest team we've played, gouging our QB's eyes under the pile. Enjoy your ride home. Go Bison! ☝️
> (https://twitter.com/CeeDud/status/523627675198717952)
> 
> Get the official Twitter app at https://twitter.com/download



Screw him, and screw the dumbass Bison player who said some stupid thing about how they were disrespected by ISU celebrating on their field back in 2012 when we won up there.  Hey future brain surgeon, if a team celebrates beating you on your field its sign that they understand how big of a win they just earned, not a sign of disrespect, but hey keep playing the role of the victim, I'm sure everyone feels sorry for you.

You could ask every college team after every game and they could all tell stories about how shady the other team was, and I am sure that ISU players could probably tell some details about some classless thing a Bison player did.  Most people don't come put afterwards to complain about it in public.

Games over and nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

tjbison said:


> Christian L. Dudzik (@CeeDud) tweeted at 7:12 PM on Sat, Oct 18, 2014:
> Great Bison win. Dirtiest team we've played, gouging our QB's eyes under the pile. Enjoy your ride home. Go Bison! [emoji121]️
> (https://twitter.com/CeeDud/status/523627675198717952)
> 
> Get the official Twitter app at https://twitter.com/download



What you want us to do about it? We didn't play the game - we don't coach - we are just fans.

You won, Congrats! Good luck the rest of the way. Bye


----------



## tjbison

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> What you want us to do about it? We didn't play the game - we don't coach - we are just fans.
> 
> You won, Congrats! Good luck the rest of the way. Bye




geez, I was only showing the tweet, I'm not making judgments on anything nor did I say anything....sorry man I'll delete it

good luck the rest of the way, Im out , but for the record I have never trash talked on here

:whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:


----------



## bent20

Anyone who complains about dirty play fails to realize their guys have done it, too at some point in time. You don't like it, but it's going to happen. The Titans played dirty year after year against the Colts because they could never beat them. Fans bitched, but the players never did. Winners just concentrate on winning.


----------



## bent20

NDSU has defeated us 31 straight times? Nice job on the headline.

"Bison Roll to 31st Straight Win Over Indiana State, 34-17"

http://www.gobison.com/news/2014/10/18/FB_1018141923.aspx


----------



## Bally #50

bent20 said:


> NDSU has defeated us 31 straight times? Nice job on the headline.
> 
> "Bison Roll to 31st Straight Win Over Indiana State, 34-17"
> 
> http://www.gobison.com/news/2014/10/18/FB_1018141923.aspx



How soon they forget........W   10-13-2012 Indiana State 17, North Dakota State University 14. Fargodome.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

tjbison said:


> geez, I was only showing the tweet, I'm not making judgments on anything nor did I say anything....sorry man I'll delete it
> 
> good luck the rest of the way, Im out , but for the record I have never trash talked on here
> 
> :whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:



You can toe the line all you want, the fact remains you posted that tweet for a reason. You posted and you got a reaction, could you have spared us that yes, but you wanted to put salt in it... So don't be surprised by a less than thrilled reaction to such antics. 

So you can take your white flag and.... Yep you guessed it, keep waving it. We are a classier bunch than that here. Thanks for playing.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We are a classier bunch than that here.



Not always


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> Not always



Well probably not, but personally I am not going to let someone come in here and post that and then watch him him get upset about the negative response. He thew the bait knowing we'd bite and that's why he offered and did delete it. He didn't have to say anything about the tweet - it said everything he was trying to say. Then try and get upset about the reaction?!?! What is that??


----------



## TreeTop

I think we all like TJBison, I was a little surprised at posting that tweet.


----------



## oldbisonfan

The game had as a good an outcome as anyone could have expected, in fact it was a win-win.  

The Bison got to play their scrubs for a quarter and ISU scored almost as many points in the 4th Q (14 points) as were scored as against the Bison in the last 26 games (16), plus you'll always have the 2012 win and this years win against Ball State.


----------



## Bluethunder

oldbisonfan said:


> The game had as a good an outcome as anyone could have expected, in fact it was a win-win.
> 
> The Bison got to play their scrubs for a quarter and ISU scored almost as many points in the 4th Q (14 points) as were scored as against the Bison in the last 26 games (16), plus you'll always have the 2012 win and this years win against Ball State.



Thank you.  Best of luck the rest of the season.

The post above tells us what we need to know about the wonderful bison fans, who all I ever hear about are how classy, nice, respectful, etc and you have proven to us that, like every fan base, there are always a few total douchebags.

Thread now closed, on to Southern Illinois.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like I picked a good game to miss. I ended up hurting my back Friday night doing squats, leg presses and dead lifts at the gym. Ended up sleeping from 10am yesterday morning until 9 or so last night thanks to the pain meds the doctor gave me.


----------



## niklz62

I would have rather got our asses kicked without 3 personal fouls for stupid shit. That's my only beef. I think NDSU may be a step higher than the rest of the conference.  Our only chance was to make zero mistakes and capitalize on anything they gave us. That didn't happen

After Liberty I thought we could be 0-3 in the MVC and still have a legit shot at the playoffs. My opinion is still the same   4-1 better get us in or the conference needs new leadership

Need to go 1-0 this week


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Went back and watched the replay of the game on ESPN3. 

Our offense looked really bad. Our defense is going to start breaking down if they can't start sustaining drives. The time of possession in that game was like 40 minutes to 20. Not good at all.


----------



## niklz62

Going off of memory, I'd say it was over after our 2nd 3-out. 2 LONG drives and our guys were playing at a disadvantage from then on


----------

